# Sly Cooper: Thieves In Time



## HK-47 (Oct 3, 2012)

I didn't see a thread for this, so I decided on one myself.



As a huge fan of the first three games when I was growing up, I'm super stoked for this game. Even in the hands of Sanzaru Games this looks like it's gearing up to be one hell of a game. 

Anybody else a fan of the series?


----------



## JustSumGuy (Oct 3, 2012)

Same here. Love this series to death and have been waiting for this game. It's underrated by a lot of people but a very good series in my opinion. Hope this game does well both critically and commercially.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFkiyv_Ii1M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I want this game so bad it hurts. Easily my most anticipated game of the last few years.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 3, 2012)

OYES 

I became a fan with Band of Thieves, actually. Never played the first one, but I love 2 & 3. 

So wait, Sucker Punch isn't doing this one?


----------



## Olivia (Feb 6, 2013)

Just wondering, has anyone else spotted Clockwork in the episode 'Turning Japanese'? I haven't been able to find him in any of the other episodes, but found him in 'Turning Japanese' sitting on a building, turning his head every so often.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Feb 7, 2013)

I have not, but if Clockwerk shows up, that makes me happy. Apparently you have to use the Binococum to find him.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 8, 2013)

^Not realy you can see him plainly with the camera but you can see him clearer with the Binacucom


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks great, but I think I'll buy the HD Collection first since I've never played a Sly Cooper game before.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 9, 2013)

Tennessee kid cooper is boss


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 20, 2013)

I finally got this game and it's amazing!! Kid and Galleth were my favorite Cooper ancestors. The thing that got me bummed about the game was Penelope's betrayal. I felt bad for that nerdy little turtle  They made her into such a bitch in this game. I really hope when the next game comes out, they somehow patch things up with her and Bentley because that broke me inside  I also hope for the foreshadowed return of Clockwerk. That bird is such a boss


----------

